# Making ice cream - use raw egg yolks??



## stoneisland (Sep 22, 2021)

Newbie here 
I bought an ice cream machine
Most recipes involve using raw egg yolk with absolutely no cooking!!
Is this OK? Does the sugar kill the germs or something??

Doesn't sound right to me.

Just wanted some thoughts.

Thanks.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 22, 2021)

*If concerned*

If the eggs are already contaminated with salmonella, freezing will not kill the bacteria.  

If you have pasteurized eggs available use them.

Or find a recipe that actually uses a type of cooked custard.  There are many out there.  

Both Serious Eats and Chowline have articles on eggs and ice cream. 

And Welcome to DC* stoneisland*!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 22, 2021)

Proper mayonnaise contains raw eggs.Mousse usually uses raw eggs. Ice cream is another. What´s the risk? 
Raw eggs can be a source of salmonella, which is a form of food poisoning. According to (UK) government statistics, there are around 100 cases of salmonella each month. That´s less than 0.002% of the population. In the USA, instances are higher, with about 0.4% of the population being affected. However, you are twice as likely to be infected with campylobacter (from chicken, seafood and even vegetables) than salmonella.
It seems that most infections come from "free range" eggs, and authorities recommend using pasterurised eggs if they´re going to be used raw.
Additionally, not ALL eggs are infected; as you can see, it´s a very, very small percentage, but using pasteurised eggs is the way to go.
It is very unfortunate that, when governments publish statistics about food bacteria, there´s a tendency to over-react or exaggerate, and that, unfortunately, is what the general public tends to hear. Remember rice left out to dry, and garlic? Arrghh!! It´s not that serious in a sense. You´re more likely to have a fatal car accident that get food poisoning, or be struck down with a fatal case of the flu!
I´m NOT suggesting you ignore government advice, however - no way. But, by using pasteurised eggs, you should be safe.


----------



## stoneisland (Sep 22, 2021)

Guys
Thanks for the helpful replies
I think I'll try non 'free range' eggs. We normally actually buy free range only.
In UK, never heard of pasteurized eggs.

I'd say 70-80% of recipes I've seen use egg yolks.

I tried one recipe that didn't use egg yolks - it was sooo calorie filled and when frozen was rock solid.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Look for another recipe that calls for heating the dairy/egg mixture. There is no shortage of good ice cream recipes.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2021)

Eggs can also be quite safe without pasteurization, if they come from chickens that were vaccinated against salmonella. If you have a device for cooking sous-vide, then you can pasteurize the eggs yourself.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2021)

karadekoolaid said:


> <snip>
> According to (UK) government statistics, there are around 100 cases of salmonella each month. That´s less than 0.002% of the population. In the USA, instances are higher, with about 0.4% of the population being affected. <snip>
> Additionally, not ALL eggs are infected; as you can see, it´s a very, very small percentage, but using pasteurised eggs is the way to go.
> <snip>



While I agree that most eggs are not infected, those stats don't tell us the rate of infection of the eggs. Most of the eggs get cooked and then they don't infect people with salmonella, even if the eggs were infected to start with. Also, to further confuse the stats, raw eggs are not the only way to get salmonella.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 22, 2021)

*Vanilla Bean Custard Style Ice Cream*

2 cups whole milk (500 ml)
2 cups heavy cream (500 ml) (35%)
1 cup granulated sugar, (250 ml), divided
pinch salt
1 whole vanilla bean, halved and seeds scraped
5 large egg yolks
1.5 tsp pure vanilla extract (7 ml)

Using a mdium saucepan over medium to low heat, whisk milk, cream, half the sugar, salt and the scraped vanilla seeds including the pod. Bring the mixture to just a boil.

While that mixture is heating, combine the yolks rest of the sugar in a medium bowl. Use a mixer or whisk and beat until mixture is pale and thick..

When the milk and cream mix has just come to its slight boil, whisk about 1//3 into the yolk mix. Mix in another 1/3 and once incorporated return all to the saucepan. 

Use a wood spoon to stir over low heat until thickened slightly.  Do NOT boil or the eggs will overcook.  All-in-all should only take a few minutes.

Strain your mixture with fine sieve and remove pod.  Bring to room temperature and add in extract.  Chill for a couple of hours and proceed to use your ice-cream maker.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 22, 2021)

When I first started looking up how to make ice cream - I gave up after a while as they were all egg/custard types.  

And I'm far too lazy to 'temper' the eggs!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 22, 2021)

Liquid eggs are already pasteurized. 1/4 cup is the equivalent one large egg.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 22, 2021)

taxlady said:


> While I agree that most eggs are not infected, those stats don't tell us the rate of infection of the eggs. Most of the eggs get cooked and then they don't infect people with salmonella, even if the eggs were infected to start with. Also, to further confuse the stats, raw eggs are not the only way to get salmonella.


Absolutely agree with you, TL. Salmonella is usually transmitted through contamination by faeces, and can be beef, poultry, milk and eggs. 
Even though tracing this bacteria(and its effects) has improved tremendously in developed countries - consequently, more cases are exposed - in under-developed countries, the statistics are vague, and perhaps non-existent.
However...a certain hysteria has grown in some countries regarding salmonella, to the extent that "eating uncooked eggs = food poisoning".
(*Note to stoneisland: under no circumstances am I implying that you are over-concerned; you´re simply asking a sensible question*
All I´m trying to say is that the risk, while it is there, is minimal. In the UK, EU, Australia, NZ, ( and N. America), the likelihood of your contracting salmonella from a raw egg is very remote, because farmers innoculate their animals against it and the government departments involved are meticulous regarding elf and safety.
So go ahead and make your ice-cream, and enjoy it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 23, 2021)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Liquid eggs are already pasteurized. 1/4 cup is the equivalent one large egg.


But can you buy pasteurized egg YOLKS? Yolks only, no whites included? You use only the yolks to make ice cream. I've seen whites-only boxes of egg product, but never yolks-only.


----------

